# Buying a car in Northern Ireland



## bottle

Hi,

I am about to buy a car in Northern Ireland, and I am fully informed regarding the VRT procedures etc. But, normally here in the south, a change of ownership form is completed, and the the documentation is sent into the Vehicle Registration Unit of the Department of Environment, Heritage and Local Government. 

What happens when buying a car in the North. What documents need to be completed, by who, and where should they be sent.


----------



## mayoman2

Take a look at this thread. A really good boards site as well (hmmmm if not better!! ahhhhhh only messing)http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=176389


----------



## pokerwidow

Totally agree with Mayo.  That thread is excellant.  It gives all the advice that you need and the right procedures.  It is a bit long, but you should read it all.  

Best of luck with it.  We were thinking about importing a VW passat or A4.  There are great savings to be made, even after paying the VRt.


----------



## bottle

Hi Mayoman,

I checked it out previous to posting, and while it is quite good, it does not mention anything regarding the Northern Irish change of ownership or log book documentation which I am specifically looking for.

Any more ideas?

Up MAYO!!!


----------



## Eurofan

As Northern Ireland is part of the UK you'll find the requirements are, funnily enough, exactly the same as detailed on the aforementioned thread...


----------



## yop

Eurofan said:
			
		

> As Northern Ireland is part of the UK you'll find the requirements are, funnily enough, exactly the same as detailed on the aforementioned thread...



Brought in an Audi there 3 months ago. They will send a form to the relevant office to state that the car has been exported.
They also give you the car registration document which you bring to your VRT office with the amount and they will then issue you with an Irish registration form within a few weeks.


----------



## Frank

Yop 

What did you buy?
Did you save much?
Was it worth the effort?

To hell with the VRT

Frank


----------



## mayoman2

Am looking at Van in NI at the moment for a friend and only 50 euro VRT for large vans, this is the way the cars should be also.


----------



## Ste

Well, whatever happens , don't hand over cash unless you get the log book. The car is useless without this document. I'd mention this issue before you view the car, the seller has to declare it as exported (not your problem) !! PS What a complete rip off this VRT business.


----------



## bottle

Hi YOP,

thanks for the information, but is there a change of ownership form?



Eurofan,

please note the documents are not mentioned in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## Eurofan

bottle said:
			
		

> Eurofan,
> 
> please note the documents are not mentioned in the aforementioned thread.



Everything is mentioned in the afformentioned thread, it's only 9 pages long and will comprehensively answer everything there is to ask about importing from the UK.


----------



## howareya

I bought a car up north recently.  i got the log book with it i think it was blue.  Anyhow I didn't send anything away just went to the VRT office with form and filled out the info onto another form in the Office.  paid over my vrt (oh and tax) and within a week I had a new registration book.


----------



## Sunster

Hoyareya
Do you mind me what car you bought, and how much you may have saved (if any)  after paying the VRT?


----------



## yop

Frank said:
			
		

> Yop
> 
> What did you buy?
> Did you save much?
> Was it worth the effort?
> 
> To hell with the VRT
> 
> Frank



VRT is a balls. But what I got was a 02 A4, 130bhp, 1.9tdi, 71k miles, full leather, cruise control, xenon light, heated washers for lights, dual climate, 6 disk Bose system, 17" alloys, full service history, ex directors car, landed for 19k euro.
Now you can buy a similar year car for prob 21k euro roughly, but nothing near the spec. I have had 2 guys ask me if I would sell it whiich is great, now to get rid of the Focus!!! Anyone in the market??? 

So to be truthful, did I save much, it is hard to gauge, you could say I think I would have saved about 2k at a min up to god knows what, maybe 5k euro? 

Worth the hassle, yes i think so, I got a car I would not have been able to afford but it took about 6 months of scanning websites. But BCA have a website that you can pay to view all the cars at auction. 
I might head over there next time.


----------



## Frank

I know what you mean Yop

My passat is an import not by me.

It is very hard to find the same toys and gadgets on Irish cars.

Equivelant higlines I have ssen are always missing something.

Best of luck with the car.


----------



## steveyd

What is the best way to contact VRT office?   I have emailed and tried phoning but no response. Is it best just to arrive at the VRT office with the car at some stage during the day?  

thanks


----------



## Frank

Here is a number for VRT tallaght.
014149700

Probably open at 10 close at 5 past.

So synical


----------



## yop

Thanks Frank.

Steve, I just arrived in the office in Castlebar and waited in the queue. Took about 1 hour with the queue and then processing


----------



## Bassman

Hi,
Has anyone ventured into buying a car from the UK via ebay?  Prices seem almost too good to be true.

Julian


----------



## tosullivan

yop said:


> VRT is a balls. But what I got was a 02 A4, 130bhp, 1.9tdi, 71k miles, full leather, cruise control, xenon light, heated washers for lights, dual climate, 6 disk Bose system, 17&quot; alloys, full service history, ex directors car, landed for 19k euro.
> Now you can buy a similar year car for prob 21k euro roughly, but nothing near the spec. I have had 2 guys ask me if I would sell it whiich is great, now to get rid of the Focus!!! Anyone in the market???
> 
> So to be truthful, did I save much, it is hard to gauge, you could say I think I would have saved about 2k at a min up to god knows what, maybe 5k euro?
> 
> Worth the hassle, yes i think so, I got a car I would not have been able to afford but it took about 6 months of scanning websites. But BCA have a website that you can pay to view all the cars at auction.
> I might head over there next time.


----------



## Guest127

sterling looks a bit strong at the moment and this should also be taken into consideration. I was having a look at a toyota site in scotland and am green ( maybe that is why we  are associated with green - ENVY) with the prices quoted. especially for brand new corollas. unfortunately new is not an option with the vrt.


----------



## corcaigh2008

How long can you drive around in a car bought in the north before it must be registered, is there a limit?

Also, is it ok to transfer over your insurance and drive around in it on the UK plates...do insurance companies have a problem wth this...


----------



## Frank

It seems for eastern european cars the limit is infinite.

Depends on your luck. I know a guy from dundalk worked in dublin drove yellow reg cars for 5 years. no tax no mot insurance company didn't care.

Got caught one day 200 quid fine slap on the rist and paid vrt the next week. 

Car was worth F al so paid F all to reg it.

You may get away with it for a day or a year dpends on local plod.


----------



## SISSOKO

corcaigh2008 said:


> How long can you drive around in a car bought in the north before it must be registered, is there a limit?
> 
> Also, is it ok to transfer over your insurance and drive around in it on the UK plates...do insurance companies have a problem wth this...


 

Insurance companies cover for 30 days until new reg is issued
as regards driving around officially you have to visit the vrt
within 24 hours,,,


----------



## Caveat

I've personally witnessed NI reg drivers, in a town close to the border, being visited by customs 3 times over the last 6 months.

I believe they can impound the car there and then if you haven't paid VRT - don't know if it happened in these cases though. 

I'd never risk it.


----------



## DeclanP

Will the vrt on imported second hand diesel cars from NI be reduced from July 1? Thinking of going down this route because the garages here are not reducing second hand prices despite the fact that they have acres of cars in stock. Any thoughts?


----------



## Slim

DeclanP said:


> Will the vrt on imported second hand diesel cars from NI be reduced from July 1? Thinking of going down this route because the garages here are not reducing second hand prices despite the fact that they have acres of cars in stock. Any thoughts?


 
declan - Better value in UK. Cash is king. Only problem is ditching your trade in. If you can sell, you can import for a lot less than secondhand prices here. Try Autotrader.co.uk


----------



## DeclanP

Thanks Slim. But what's the story on VRT on imported second hand cars from Britain. Does the July 1st changes affect imported diesels and cars will lower emissions. By the way, what sort of identity is required when purchasing in Britain.


----------



## soy

DeclanP said:


> Thanks Slim. But what's the story on VRT on imported second hand cars from Britain. Does the July 1st changes affect imported diesels and cars will lower emissions. By the way, what sort of identity is required when purchasing in Britain.



Do a search (see menu bar at top of page), this has been covered many times in recent months


----------



## DeclanP

Good advice soy, a lot of info available on importing and seems to be the way to go. Exchange rate favourable too and currency.ie seems to be the best route when doing the deal. Why wont the garages in the South cop on and see what is happening. They are not dropping prices, not selling and at the same time losing a market to the North or the UK. They had it good for long enough.


----------



## Slim

> By the way, what sort of identity is required when purchasing in Britain


 
Declan - if you have Lizzie's picture on a piece of paper - and enough of them, that's all the ID you need.


----------



## DeclanP

Slim said:


> Declan - if you have Lizzie's picture on a piece of paper - and enough of them, that's all the ID you need.



Sound, Slim, will go armed with wads. Was checking Agnews in Belfast for second hand audi and BMW and they seem okay. Had you come across them on your travels?


----------



## ClubMan

Slim said:


> Declan - if you have Lizzie's picture on a piece of paper - and enough of them, that's all the ID you need.


----------



## JohnnieKippe

thinking of buying a 2012 jaguar XF 2.2. They are 45K here and 30K in england. Anyone any idea how much it would cost to bring in from UK ?


----------



## Leo

JohnnieKippe said:


> thinking of buying a 2012 jaguar XF 2.2. They are 45K here and 30K in england. Anyone any idea how much it would cost to bring in from UK ?


 
All the details you need are in the Key Post.

Let's keep this thread on-topic and related to the specifics of buying from Northern Ireland.
Leo


----------

